# Pic



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

*Pics of my Le Champion at 2100 miles*

See last posts


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

Try this again


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

Last one this evening


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

Oversane said:


> It takes forever to reach a destination that does not exist.


you certainly proved that...


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Oversane said:


> I tried to upload a photo of my bike but it didn't work...
> I've got to figure out how to compress the photo to the required size.


Download the program called "IrfanView" from here: IrfanView Download On the left hand side of the page is the download option.

Open the photo in IrfanView and follow this; On the top toolbar select Image-->Resize/Resample--> and from the window that comes up select the size you want. For the web, 800X600 usually works pretty well or even 1024X768. That should make the pic small enough to post. If you have any questions, let me know and I will try to help.

**Note** IrfanView is a free, full version program; not a trial. I have been using it for years for very basic photo editing when I don't need all the tools in Photoshop. One of the features I use regularly is the "batch conversion/rename" feature under the "File" menu It's probably one of the best programs available for free on the net.:thumbsupNo, I do not have any affiliation with the creators of IrfanView or the program itself. I simply like quality free stuff.)

---Craig


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

I think this should do the trick. I did download that Irfanview and was able to resize with that. I have other photo editing software and now that I have a better idea of how to resize I can probably resize with one or both of those.

2100 miles (okay it's actually 2090) 1000 last season-late July to late Sept- and 1000 so far this season. Stock except the Look pedals, the bottle cages, and the Continental tires. I'm doing a crit with it today, and I've got to get going.

I just got a digital camera so I'm still new at all this. I'll try and see if I can't get a better picture of it against a different background because this shot doesn't do the bike justice.


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

Post crit pics. I said a while back that I would post pics when I hit the 2000 mile mark. I am over that now by 115 miles. And don't worry, these are the last I'll post until maybe I hit the 4000 mile mark.


----------

